# Problemi con gnome-bluetooth

## Federiconet

Non ce la faccio più, è da tre giorni che ci sto litigando...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho ricompilato il kernel (2.6.8-gentoo) con il supporto per il Bluetooth, ho emerso gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1 e gli altri vari pacchetti tipo open-obex, sdp, etc etc

Ho configurato il file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf... 

Verso il portatile (con windows XP Pro) riesco a inviare i file, ma non riesco a riceverne ("Remote device doesn't support receiving objects")

I pc si vedono tra di loro...

Utilizzo due D-LINK DBT-120

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?!  :Confused: 

----------

## Federiconet

Ecco il mio /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.4 2004/04/29 20:14:21 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

   # Automatically initialize new devices

   autoinit yes;

   # Security Manager mode

   #   none - Security manager disabled

   #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

   #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

   #

   security auto;

   # Pairing mode

   #   none  - Pairing disabled

   #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

   #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

   pairing multi;

   # PIN helper

   pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin;

   # D-Bus PIN helper

   #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

   # Local device name

   #   %d - device id

   #   %h - host name

   name "Stromboli";

   # Local device class

   class 0x100;

   # Default packet type

   #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

   # Inquiry and Page scan

   iscan enable; pscan enable;

   # Default link mode

   #   none   - no specific policy 

   #   accept - always accept incoming connections

   #   master - become master on incoming connections,

   #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

   #

   #lm accept,master;

   #

   lm accept;

   # Default link policy

   #   none    - no specific policy

   #   rswitch - allow role switch

   #   hold    - allow hold mode

   #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

   #   park    - allow park mode

   #

   #lp hold,sniff;

   #

   lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

   # Authentication and Encryption

   auth enable;

   encrypt enable;

}

```

----------

## motaboy

Spiega meglio. gnome-bluetooth riesce ad inviare ma non a ricevere?

1) Domanda stupida: Hai fatto partire il programma?

2) posta cosa riporta

```

sdptool browse FF:FF:FF:00:00:00

```

3) Cambia la classe da 0x100 a ox100100

4) Per il futuro é meglio che metti "security user"

5) Usa kdebluetooth  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

e hcitool scan che ti dice?

----------

## motaboy

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> e hcitool scan che ti dice?

 

A cosa servirebbe? Da quello che ha scritto  mi sembra che i due device si vedano.

----------

## Cagnulein

opsss..non avevo letto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Federiconet

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Spiega meglio. gnome-bluetooth riesce ad inviare ma non a ricevere?
> 
> 1) Domanda stupida: Hai fatto partire il programma?
> 
> 2) posta cosa riporta
> ...

 

1) ho dato un bel rc-update add bluetooth default, si attiva all'avvio

2) Dal fisso al portatile (portatile avviato con Gentoo, non più con XP!!)

```

federiconet@stromboli federiconet $ sdptool browse 00:0F:3D:39:0A:39

Browsing 00:0F:3D:39:0A:39 ...

Service Name: SDP Server

Service Description: Bluetooth service discovery server

Service Provider: BlueZ

Service RecHandle: 0x0

Service Class ID List:

  "SDP Server" (0x1000)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

    PSM: 1

    Version: 0x0001

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Public Browse Group Root

Service Description: Root of public browse hierarchy

Service Provider: BlueZ

Service RecHandle: 0x804d050

Service Class ID List:

  "Browse Group Descriptor" (0x1001)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x804d6d0

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

```

Dal portatile al fisso, praticamente è uguale, mi vede gli stessi servizi...

C'è da dire però che ho dato un sdptool add OPUSH e sdptool add FTRN per avere il cosiddetto OBEX Object Push...

Niente da fare ugualmente....

3) Fatto come prima cosa. Subito dopo ho riavviato /etc/init.d/bluetooth

4) fatto  :Very Happy: 

5) non ci penso nemmeno   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Domani (oggi) sarò via tutto il giorno, quando torno farò altre prove, il messaggio di errore è comunque sempre lo stesso  :Sad: 

Devo configurare solo /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf e il pin in /etc/bluetooth/pin o mi è scappato qualcosa?

----------

## motaboy

 *Federiconet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dal portatile al fisso, praticamente è uguale, mi vede gli stessi servizi...
> 
> C'è da dire però che ho dato un sdptool add OPUSH e sdptool add FTRN per avere il cosiddetto OBEX Object Push...
> ...

 

Dovrebbe giá farlo il programma, perció rifacendolo incasini tutto.

Comunque se usavi come ti avevo detto l'indirizzo "FF:FF:FF:00:00:00" vedevi i servizi registrati in locale e non avevi visogno di un altro computer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Niente da fare ugualmente....
> 
> 

 

3) Fatto come prima cosa. Subito dopo ho riavviato /etc/init.d/bluetooth

4) fatto  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) non ci penso nemmeno    
> 
> 

 

Non preoccuparti. continua ad usare quel fantastico programma per gnome  :Very Happy: .

Potresti spiegare meglio cosa vuoi fare, visto che non si capisce niente? Vuoi inviare da winzozz a gentoo? E se lo fai da gentoo a gentoo funziona?

----------

## Federiconet

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dovrebbe giá farlo il programma, perció rifacendolo incasini tutto.
> 
> Comunque se usavi come ti avevo detto l'indirizzo "FF:FF:FF:00:00:00" vedevi i servizi registrati in locale e non avevi visogno di un altro computer.
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  Hai ragione...   :Smile: 

ecco qui:

```

federiconet@stromboli federiconet $ sdptool browse FF:FF:FF:00:00:00

Browsing FF:FF:FF:00:00:00 ...

Service Name: SDP Server

Service Description: Bluetooth service discovery server

Service Provider: BlueZ

Service RecHandle: 0x0

Service Class ID List:

  "SDP Server" (0x1000)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

    PSM: 1

    Version: 0x0001

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Public Browse Group Root

Service Description: Root of public browse hierarchy

Service Provider: BlueZ

Service RecHandle: 0x804d050

Service Class ID List:

  "Browse Group Descriptor" (0x1001)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

```

----------

## Federiconet

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti spiegare meglio cosa vuoi fare, visto che non si capisce niente? Vuoi inviare da winzozz a gentoo? E se lo fai da gentoo a gentoo funziona?

 

vorrei riuscire da windows (portatile) e di conseguenza anche da gentoo a gentoo...

Funziona solo da Gentoo a Windows...

----------

## motaboy

Perché non mi é arrivata la mail di notifica?  :Sad: 

Comunque da quello che hai riportato non hai presente il profilo obexobject push registrato. Facendo partire il server obex (il programma per gnome o altro) viene registrato il servizio?

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi io ho appena emerso gnomebluetooth e tutte le sue dipendenze, senza toccare nulla (Non so ancora niente di bluetooth) mi trova i dispositivi ma non posso fare proprio nulla! doppio klick sull'icona e niente. Provo a vedere se mi dà qualche info con proprietà ma niente!

Qualcuno sa indicarmi da dove cominciare? ( Ho un motorola v550 quindi a quanto ho capito niente può far si che io riesca a sincronizzarlo, solo nokia per linux, massimo qualche ericson, ma almeno prendere le foto da dentro il cell, connettermi in gprs e magari prendere da dentro le vcard si!)

----------

## assente

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io ho appena emerso gnomebluetooth e tutte le sue dipendenze, senza toccare nulla (Non so ancora niente di bluetooth) mi trova i dispositivi ma non posso fare proprio nulla! doppio klick sull'icona e niente. Provo a vedere se mi dà qualche info con proprietà ma niente!
> 
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi da dove cominciare? ( Ho un motorola v550 quindi a quanto ho capito niente può far si che io riesca a sincronizzarlo, solo nokia per linux, massimo qualche ericson, ma almeno prendere le foto da dentro il cell, connettermi in gprs e magari prendere da dentro le vcard si!)

 

Qui è lo stesso, aggiungo che bluetooth:/// su Nautilus ti prende in giro ,ho "risolto" mettendo kdebluetooth di Simone Gotti, ti aggiunge anche nel menù invia come bluetooth, sapevo che dovevano vedersi perchè l2ping rispondeva.

<personale>

Mi piace tanto Gnome e vorrei avere tutte le app in gtk   :Razz: , ma sono queste piccole cose che mi fanno riconoscere che Konqueror e plugin vari (BT, filelight,..) sono veramente il miglior modo per  muoversi nel proprio computer

</personale>

----------

## wildancer

beh ora funziona tutto a me... nel senzo niente di piu di quello che dovevo farci per carità, invio e ricezione files e rfcomm... Credo sia dovuto tutto a una nuova versione, io non ho fatto nulla di più di cio che si può leggere da questo forum!

----------

## emix

 *assente wrote:*   

> <personale>
> 
> Mi piace tanto Gnome e vorrei avere tutte le app in gtk  , ma sono queste piccole cose che mi fanno riconoscere che Konqueror e plugin vari (BT, filelight,..) sono veramente il miglior modo per  muoversi nel proprio computer
> 
> </personale>

 

Io ho un sistema 100% qt-free e mi trovo abbastanza bene... riesco a fare praticamente tutto. L'unica cosa che invidio di KDE e K3B  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

mm io uso gnome-bluetooth e va benissimo senza problemi di sorta....una domanda..per spedire file non serve fare nulla tranne lanciare il servizio bluetooth..ma per riceverli bisogna attivare 

gnome-obex-server....sta in applicazioni -- strumenti di sistema. Te lo dico perchè mi dava lo stesso problema

ps: una volta lanciato dovrebbe apparirti una iconcina nel systray

----------

## wildancer

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   <personale>
> 
> Mi piace tanto Gnome e vorrei avere tutte le app in gtk  , ma sono queste piccole cose che mi fanno riconoscere che Konqueror e plugin vari (BT, filelight,..) sono veramente il miglior modo per  muoversi nel proprio computer
> 
> </personale> 
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno... uso purtroppo solo k3b, e quanto mi rode!!! possibile che in gtk ancora non inizi a spuntare nulla di buono?

----------

## wildancer

 *Federiconet wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> 5) Usa kdebluetooth  
> ...

 

hehehe.... Secco! dai mota non ci rimanere, il tuo tool è superiore ma purtroppo kde non riscuote molto successo... poi credo che Federiconet non sappia che il tool è tuo! ;P (Anche se l'avatar piu il rank developer.... vabbeh su, io il rank non lo avevo nemmeno notato all'inizio!)

----------

## emix

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Quoto in pieno... uso purtroppo solo k3b, e quanto mi rode!!! possibile che in gtk ancora non inizi a spuntare nulla di buono?

 

Questo dovrebbe essere un progetto abbastanza promettente... speriamo che cresca.

----------

## motaboy

 *wildancer wrote:*   

>  *Federiconet wrote:*    *motaboy wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> 5) Usa kdebluetooth  
> ...

 

kde non riscuote molto successo? da quando? ghghgh.

----------

## Josuke

hehe mi pare che si stia uscendo un po' dal seminato  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

non capisco...

----------

## Josuke

il punto non era far andare a Federiconet gnome-bluetooth?

----------

## wildancer

[OT] Giusto!  :Razz:  mota io intendevo in questo 3d... voglio bene a tutti gli sviluppatori, compreso te!   :Wink:  [\OT]

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non riesco a compilarlo..... ecco l'errore:

```
hcitool.c: In function `cmd_lq':

hcitool.c:924: error: `get_link_quality_rp' undeclared (first use in this function)

hcitool.c:924: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

hcitool.c:924: error: for each function it appears in.)

hcitool.c:924: error: syntax error before "rp"

hcitool.c:975: error: `OCF_GET_LINK_QUALITY' undeclared (first use in this function)

hcitool.c:978: error: `rp' undeclared (first use in this function)

hcitool.c:979: error: `GET_LINK_QUALITY_RP_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [hcitool.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sdptool.c: In function `add_handsfree':

sdptool.c:1152: error: `SDP_SUPPORTED_FEATURES' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1152: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sdptool.c:1152: error: for each function it appears in.)

sdptool.c: In function `add_ctp':

sdptool.c:1547: error: `SDP_EXTERNAL_NETWORK' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [sdptool.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bluez-utils-2.10-r1/work/bluez-utils-2.10/tools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bluez-utils-2.10-r1/work/bluez-utils-2.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.10-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

e le mie use flag:

```
USE="-kde -qt gtk gtk2 gnome hal howl dvd dvdr cdr divx4linux xvid jpeg tiff png mp3 ntpl unicode"
```

qualche idea?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

stavo leggendo tutto preso dall'interesse questo 3rd..... quando noto che avevo postato anche io! me ne ero completamente dimenticato!  :Embarassed: 

comunque ora sono riuscito a far andare tutto, senza alcun problema di sorta durante l'emerge, sto usando sia gnome bluetooth per scambiare i file, e funziona perfettamente a doppio senso (pc-cell cell-pc), ho provato anche il gnome-phone-manager e funziona, ora posso leggere e rispondere ai messaggi dal pc, però, succede che il files-manager si connette usando rfcomm0 e phone-manager usando rfcomm1, ma quest'ulimo device non ha i permessi, e quidni per farlo andare li devo cambiare al volo, e se mi disconnetto perdo nuovamente i permessi.... dove sbaglio?

ho provato a guardare fra i file di configurazione.... ma non ne sono venuto a capo... qualche idea? :Rolling Eyes: 

```
$ gnome-phone-manager

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10056

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10056

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

[ERROR]: opening device '/dev/rfcomm1' (errno: 2/No such file or directory)

** Message: Status 4

** Message: Connected error occurred.

** (gnome-phone-manager:17162): WARNING **: Unable to connect to device /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Failed connection to device on /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Exiting connect thread

** Message: Auto-retrying the connection

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10056

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

[ERROR]: opening device '/dev/rfcomm1' (errno: 13/Permission denied)

** Message: Status 4

** Message: Connected error occurred.

** (gnome-phone-manager:17173): WARNING **: Unable to connect to device /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Failed connection to device on /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Exiting connect thread

```

se cambio i permessi:

```
$ gnome-phone-manager

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10056

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

** Message: Status 2

** Message: Serial port connected

** Message: Connected to device on /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Exiting connect thread

```

praticamente i permessi li devo cambiare "al volo" per usare il phone-manager....

e poi... non 'è un modo per navigare fra le cartelle del telefonino?

se da nautilus digito bluetooth:/// mi dà errore...

```
La stringa «bluetooth:///» non è un nome di posizione valido.
```

mah...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

credo che questo ti potrà aiutare https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295486-highlight-rfcomm.html

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

grazie per la dritta, ma purtroppo non funziona.

allora sono andato qui:

```
nano -w /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules
```

ho aggiunto

```
KERNEL="rfcomm*",       NAME="%k", GROUP="users", MODE="0777"
```

ma..

```
 $ gnome-phone-manager

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

[ERROR]: opening device '/dev/rfcomm1' (errno: 2/No such file or directory)

** Message: Status 4

** Message: Connected error occurred.

** (gnome-phone-manager:18806): WARNING **: Unable to connect to device /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Failed connection to device on /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Exiting connect thread

** Message: Auto-retrying the connection

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

** Message: Status 2

** Message: Serial port connected

** Message: Connected to device on /dev/rfcomm1

** Message: Exiting connect thread

```

forse però devo riavviare....  ti faccio sapere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

confermo... è bastato riavviare coldplug e hotplug e ora tutto funziona! grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

funziona, si, no, ci ripenso... non và come dovrebbe...

se devo mandare un file al pc mentre è connesso il phone manager la cosa non funziona..... mi dà "impossibile inviare" se disabilito il phone-manager invece và.

mmm...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ancora problemi... ho cambiato pc quindi tutto da rifare...

allora, ho configurato il kernel, credo correttamente, ho seguito la guida: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Nokia_%26_Bluetooth_%40_Linux e tutte le cose che ho già scritto in passato su questo post, ma ho un problema:

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ !! ] *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                  [ !! ] *     Stopping hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ ok ]
```

?

la chiavetta usb è sempre la stessa, e rfcomm è nel kernel..

```
 lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```
hcitool scan

Device is not available: Address family not supported by protocol

```

```
hciconfig

Can't open HCI socket.: Address family not supported by protocol

```

proprio non capisco...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

allora... avevo un problema sui moduli... dopo aver rifatto un make modules e un make modules_install, qualcosa ha iniziato a funzionare..

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             7424  0

ppp_async               8672  1

crc_ccitt               1696  1 ppp_async

rfcomm                 27352  0

l2cap                  22116  5 rfcomm

ohci_hcd               19300  0

floppy                 55892  0

pcspkr                  3140  0

via_rhine              20260  0

snd_seq                50416  0

snd_via82xx            23136  0

snd_ac97_codec         82940  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                81608  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21540  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7652  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6368  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            18976  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7148  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    41592  8 snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

```

la chiavetta viene vista:

```
 # hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    00:10:60:A5:BD:11

```

e anche il telefeonino:

```
# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:12:62:C4:60:8E       Nokia 6230
```

ma:

```
 # /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't get device list: Operation not supported                            [ !! ] *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Stopping hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]
```

e i file di conf:

```

 # cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.7 2004/12/13 14:16:03 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "BlueZ Home";

        # Local device class

        class 0x3e0100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

```

```
cat /etc/bluetooth/pin

#!/bin/sh

echo "PIN:0000"

```

```
cat /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

#!/bin/sh

echo -n "PIN:"

cat /etc/bluetooth/pin

```

```
# cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind no;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 10;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "Bluetooth device";

}

```

poi, se avvio gnome file sharing ricevo i file dal tel:

```

$ gnome-obex-server

conn_request:   bdaddr 00:12:62:C4:60:8E

conn_complete:  status 0x00

** Message: Incoming connection from 00:12:62:C4:60:8E

** Message: Device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E is about to send an object.

** Message: File arrived from 00:12:62:C4:60:8E

** Message: Filename '133.gif' Length 23288

** Message: Saving to '/home/matteo/133.gif'

** Message: Incoming connection from 00:12:62:C4:60:8E

```

funziona in ricezione... ma non riesco ad inviare... non mi compare più nel menù contestuale la voce "invia bluetotth".... ho provato e re-emergere gnome-bluetooth, anche l'instabile, ma non mi appare...

e anche il bel gnome-phone manager non funziona...

```
gnome-phone-manager

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x1003a

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** (gnome-phone-manager:9466): WARNING **: Can't get device list

```

qualche idea?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

up

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si... ancora io... sempre problemi...

allora... dalle passate puntate non ho risolto nulla, in più ho questo nuovo problema:

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't get device list: Operation not supported                            [ !! ] 

* Stopping sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* Stopping hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* Starting Bluetooth ...

* Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* Starting rfcomm ...

syntax error line 15                     
```

e alla linea 15 c'è il canale, che è settato su 10...

ma sto gnome-phone-manager-sklero non ne vuole sapere di andare...

le modifiche a udev le ho fatte su /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules come ho trovato indicato sul forum per chi usa udev > 0.56 (io ho lo 0.5 :Cool: 

e per il nautilus.... ho scoperto che devo aggiungere il nautilus_send_to  ma non ho idea di come configurarlo... mah 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

up

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

up,,  ho risolto per il problema all'avvio, ho settato il canale sul 9 e non ho problemi, ma per il phone manager nessun miglioramento...  :Crying or Very sad: 

magari se posto l'errore ho qualche speranza in più...

```
$ gnome-phone-manager

conn_complete:  status 0x00

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x1003a

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

Browsing 00:12:62:C4:60:8E ...

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x1003a

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:12:62:C4:60:8E (Generic Networking) port 1

** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:12:62:C4:60:8E chan 1, got 0

** Message: New connection device is /dev/rfcomm0

** Message: Connecting...

** Message: Status 1

** Message: Making serial port connection

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xf5)!
```

dopo aver effettuato il paring  mi và in crash il programma...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho ricompilato tutto il gnome-bluetooth e gnome phone-manager, e anche la python-xlib che forse serviva, ma nessun miglioramento...

non credo dipenda da quello che sto facendo qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-368375.html

perchè avevo il medesimo problema prima di cimentarmi nell'impresa epica del bluetooth acces point...  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Ciao a tutti...

mio fratello tempo fa ha comprato una di quelle penne USB-Bluetooth ...

Oggi mi sono messo un po' a smanettare e qualcosa è uscita fuori, però ho qualche "piccolo" problema (motaboy aiutami tu...).

Ho compilato il kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10) così :

```

ormone bluetooth # grep BT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

...

```

ho emerge (era ~amd64) gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1-r2 e relative dipendenze...

Ho aggiunto bluetooth al runlevel di default...

Primo problema :

```

ormone bluetooth # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                  [ ok ]

```

E il mio intuito mi dice che questo è il problema principale, risolto il quale risolvo tutti i problemi...anche se effettivamente non so di che si tratti...

Secondo problema :

```

ormone bluetooth # gnome-obex-server

** (gnome-obex-server:8872): WARNING **: OBEX server register error: -1

** (gnome-obex-server:8872): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX source

** (gnome-obex-server:8872): WARNING **: Couldn't initialise OBEX listener

```

Se provo ad eseguire gnome-obex-send ...

```

ormone bluetooth # gnome-obex-send

** Message: inquiry_result:     bdaddr 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7 class 50020c

** Message: Already know about 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7, preparing for rediscovery

** Message: inquiry complete

** Message: device 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7 found

Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7

```

Trova il Nokia 7710 di mio fratello...ma ottengo il messaggio d'errore "Remote device doesn't support bireceiving objects", che sinceramente non capisco, sembrerebbe quasi un problema lato cellulare...ma ho dato un'occhiata e non ci sono opzioni strane nel cellulare che potrebbero essere la causa...

Andiamo a GNOME-Bluetooth...

Facendo partire gnome-bluetooth-manager da console, innanzitutto compaiono un bel po' di messaggi d'errore relativi alle GTK...quando provo a fare una scansione dei dispositivi bluetooth anche lui trova il cellulare...ma per il resto non capisco come funziona questo programma...ho anche provato ad inviare un file dal cellulare al notebook...il notebook è visto dal cellulare che prova ad inviare il file, ma dopo poco compare questo messaggio d'errore (sul cellulare) "Impossibile inviare. Persa connessione al dispositivo Ormone (0)." il tutto senza che sul computer succeda nulla.

Ho provato in nautilus a cliccare con il tasto destro su qualche file, ma non c'è nessuna opzione relativa all'invio tramite bluetooth (come invece avevo visto in uno screenshot sul sito di gnome-bluetooth).

Ho anche provato ad aprire la posizione bluetooth:/// con nautilus...ma niente...

Qualcuno ha qualche idea? Cercate di essere chiari...

PS: Non ho modificato nessun file di configurazione tranne /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ma solo per cambiare il nome bluetooth del notebook.

PPS: Qualcuno avrà già capito che il notebook ha una CPU AMD64, ma non penso che il problema sia questo, o almeno credo.

----------

## xoen

Per la cronaca è uscita la versione 0.6 di GNOME-Bluetooth.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

hai ancora il problema di connessione?

per quello credo che devi cambiare il canale di connessione,  dopo aver reso visibile la periferica bluetooth prova a dare un "hcitool info adress_cellulare" e dovresti vedere su che canale funziona sdp, e poi lo configuri sul file rfcomm.conf.

----------

## xoen

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per quello credo che devi cambiare il canale di connessione,  dopo aver reso visibile la periferica bluetooth prova a dare un "hcitool info adress_cellulare" e dovresti vedere su che canale funziona sdp, e poi lo configuri sul file rfcomm.conf.

 

Canale di connessione? Devo cambiarlo? in base alla periferica? ogni volta?

Poi ho provato a date :

```

# hcitool info 00:02:EE:97:C7:B7

Requesting information ...

Can't create connection: Input/output error

```

E per due volte il comando è andato a buon fine, ma la risposta è stata "BD Address:   00:02:EE:97:C7:B7", sbaglio qualcosa? che il canale sia BD, cioè il numero BD inteso come numero esadecimale? ora provo...

PS: Cos'è 'sto sdp??  (OK, OK...http://www.palowireless.com/infotooth/tutorial/sdp.asp).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anche io ho passato diversi skleri col bt...... allora:  non devi cabiare il cananel ogni volta ma solo una, devi mettere il canale a cui è associato il protocollo obex. oggi purtroppo non posso fare delle prove.

per gli altri errori... eh... sono bug, non ci puoi fare nulla. (io almeno non ho risolto, a volte l'errore c'è altre no)

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Primo problema :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora allora...penso d'aver trovato la causa di questo problema, ma non riesco comunque a risolverlo.

Per sbaglio su una rivista di un mio collega ho visto un articolo sul bluetooth ed è saltato all'occhio il comando

```

# modprobe rfcomm

```

...ma come? è un modulo ho pensato...allora arrivato a casa ho provato a caricarlo, però nada, ho provato a cercarlo nel kernel però nada...se cerco "rfcomm" premendo il tasto "/" lui lo trova, ma andando nella posizione dove dovrebbe essere "Networking/Device driver/bluetooth" (o qualcosa di simile, ora non ho modo di controllare) non c'è...

Ora che dipenda da qualcos'altro configurato nel kernel? qualcuno ha idea di come far comparire questo "rfcomm" nel menu di configurazione del kernel?

PS: Ho chiesto anche qua.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

hai dato un'occhiata qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

----------

## xoen

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> hai dato un'occhiata qui:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

 

Ora si...comunque il problema è che non trovo RFCOMM nel kernel dove dovrebbe essere, e come se ci fosse qualcos'altro nel kernel che non fa comparire questa opzione.

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> comunque il problema è che non trovo RFCOMM nel kernel dove dovrebbe essere, e come se ci fosse qualcos'altro nel kernel che non fa comparire questa opzione.

 

Allora ho risolto il problema relativo a RFCOMM nel kernel, la voce non compariva perchè dipendeva da un'altra voce non attivata (adesso non ricordo bene quale e non ho modo di controllare) per capirlo sarebbe bastato leggerlo...

Comunque non ho avuto modo di provare se il tutto adesso funziona o meno, appena avrò tempo/voglia seguirò la guida gentoo al bluetooth e vediamo cosa esce fuori  :Wink: 

----------

